# Bee-z-smoker



## broodhead (May 30, 2009)

Another note from the ABF Convention in Orlando.:applause:
Edith Stearns, President of BEE-Z-SMOKER did a nice demonstration with the new smoker. I am so old fashioned that I had a hard time believing my eyes, this smoker is a real winner. 18 volt nicad powered and within 10 seconds the cool smoke flows with the touch of a button. :thumbsup:The fuel used in the demonstration was bedding shavings available from your local pet store.
After the demonstration the smoker was extinguished with a simple shake of the smoker and pushing the fan blower button. 
If you are looking for a smoker, and want something to be guaranteed smoking within 10 seconds, extinguished with a shake of the smoker then this is for you. Consider this smoker, it made a believer out of me. Check it out at 
beezsmoker.com
I am ordering one myself.:applause:


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I too, am a little too old fashioned. Not sure it's for me, but I think there is a definite niche.

Last summer I went out to visit a lady who attended our beginning beekeeping class. She absolutely could not figure out how to light a smoker and keep it lit. With little to no smoke with her conventional smoker, her bees were eating her up. She was thinking of giving up.

When I fired up my smoker prior to our inspection, she was amazed at my smoker technique. Some people just can't get the old fashioned smokers lit, and most of the beginners don't have enough hives to justify the time it takes to light the conventional smoker.

This smoker was made for this lady. In my early days of beekeeping, I could never get the smoker going until I was ready to call it quits. It would have been good for me back in those days.

More power to her!

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Beeks will buy anything!!


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I'm a new beekeeper, but for me the old style smoker is part of the fun of beekeeping. I don't have any problem with it.


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

Anyone else love theirs?

These are the best smokers ever!!!


----------



## mgmoore7 (Jul 6, 2007)

No thanks.
At $150, another electronic device to deal with and batteries and charging. 

I got a torch like the one below and it has so many uses. One click and it fires up and lighting or relighting the smoker is very easy. It can also be used for other purposes like pipe welding and starting fires. 
http://www.bernzomatic.com/PRODUCTS...etail/mid/1009/xmid/6942/xmfid/3/Default.aspx


----------



## magnet-man (Jul 10, 2004)

I always use a bernzomatic torch when every I use the compressed cotton fuel. That is one fuel that you really can't start with a match. Dry tender I can always start with a match.

I wonder how their sales are doing.


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

i use newspaper under pet bedding in my old-fashioned kelly smoke cloud, and it works fine, and pet bedding is super cheap. its sold compressed and will really fool you as to how much you get. cheap enough for 2 hives, then just put it out.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

Not gonna pay that for a NiCad driven toy....
no way...

I agree with those who've talked of the use
of the propane torch!! Mine has the trigger to
start the torch. Super!!

I don't need it always but it's there.....

The best smoker fuel I've used.... 
Dried horse dung.:shhhh:


----------



## Bens-Bees (Sep 18, 2008)

I have one of those torches as well, but I still have trouble ligting the smoker... or maybe I'm just impatient... but it takes me 5 minutes to light it, and that's about 4 minutes longer than I think it should take. The trouble I have stems from being unable to get the torch to light the tender from below... coming down from the top with the torch while pumping in oxygen from the bottom makes most of the heat escape so I have to hold the torch on it longer... maybe someone has a tip or technique for getting the torch in where the bellows blow in air, but I can't seem to get it around the bellows and through the hole. Part of my problem may also be that I use the leftover wood scraps from building everything as the primary fuel... then pile sawdust on top once there are coals to get the smoke going... maybe I just need to use a diff. fuel... but then I'd have to haul all these wood scraps to the dump and that would take a lot more than 4 minutes... :lpf:


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I am guilty too of kinda hijacking this thread..... 

A new one should be started in the bee forum for
tips on smokers.

I have no experience with this machine but it looks
cool... Should have Li-Ion or NiMH batteries though.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

I use newspaper and my zippo the ad wood shavings up to the size of my finger to get started then add a handfull or two of wood pellets. works good for me. The wood pellets I use are the kind for a pellet stove and are about $9.00 for 40# at wal mart. Jim


----------



## honeydreams (Aug 10, 2009)

No way would I pay for some eletric smoker yeterdays news paper old hay from my barn and wood chips do just fine not paying over 30 dollars for a smoker.


----------



## max2 (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm old fashioned and can't even get myself to buy plastic frames.
I use newspaper to start the smoker and burlap to keep it going - just olf Potato bags do it for me.
The battery pack only lasts one hour - seems a bit short?


----------



## Robbo (May 11, 2008)

Plenty of haters for the bee-z smoker.

While you guys are fumbling about with whatever your using, I'll be a few hives in front with my battery powered gizmo.

Dont knock it till you tried it!!


----------

